# The Bukkake Thread



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

_*BUKKAKE!!*_​*The Internet's ONLY SFW Bukkake Thread, Right Here on GBAtemp!*​

​_LOL, why is this picture funny?_​Do you like _bukkake_?  You damn well should.

People have told me that they like to watch _bukkake_. But if you only like to _*watch*_ _bukkake_, then quite frankly I'm disappointed in you.  

I mean, seriously? Why _*watch*_ it when you could _*slurp down a bowlful of it*_?

Now you may be thinking, "WTF Densetsu, that's just disgusting.  What's wrong with you?"

Well, read on, and after you're done reading this topic, maybe you'll want to go out and experiment with something new.
*Who likes bukkake?*


Spoiler: She likes _bukkake_:














Spoiler: She likes _bukkake_ too:













Spoiler: This little girl would totally go for _bukkake_:








(I Google image searched "bukkake" and she came up as a result.  True story.)





Spoiler: Some dude named Aaron loves _bukkake_:










*So, what IS bukkake?*


Spoiler: This has _*nothing*_ to do with _bukkake_:













Spoiler: This has _*everything*_ to do with _bukkake_:










To learn the secret of _bukkake_, you must first be able to recognize the word when you see it written in the language of ninjas.

*Here's the breakdown:*
ぶ = _bu_
っ = _k_
か = _ka_
け = _ke_

*When you put them together: *
ぶっかけ = _bukkake_
*Here's a bukkake video for your viewing pleasure:*


Spoiler: 




Related Article



So if you're ever walking around in some seedy parts of Japan late at night, and you see a sign for bukkake, stop on in and help yourself to a giant bowlful.



Spoiler: Sign for _bukkake_:





​_Click to enlarge._​_Because bukkake is known to cause enlargements in the human anatomy (like the stomach)._​


And the next time you hear the word "_bukkake_," remember our friend Aaron, who absolutely _*loves*_ it:



Spoiler



_Bukkake_ is yummy in my tummy!


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn, that name got me fooled. >.<
Seems yummy tho... Is it some sort of noodles?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup, it's what the average westerner would refer to as noodles in broth.

Bukkake means to "dash or sprinkle water'. The broth is poured over noodles, hence the name. You can guess why the "other" Bukkake shares this name.

Splash.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Feb 24, 2012)

*instant nose bleed*


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> *instant nose bleed*


A nose bleed in Japanese culture, specifically in anime and manga, is a symbol of being attracted to someone, stereotypically a female.

Are you attracted to... the broth? 

Would you like to dip it... in the noodles? 

In the hot, moist... bowl?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 24, 2012)

No fucking way i'm gonna eat anything called, Bukakke...


----------



## Click This (Feb 24, 2012)

Mm, bukkake.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

This thread should be stickier. 

*fix'd*


----------



## Domination (Feb 24, 2012)

So It's not a cake?!



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> This thread should be stickier.
> 
> *fix'd*


Thanks for adding that final touch this topic needed!

Why didn't I think of it before--a _*sticky*_ bukkake thread


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

Sometimes the answer has to hit you in the face before you can realize its widespread potential.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Sometimes the answer has to hit you in the face before you can realize its widespread potential.


New topic subheading: 





> Now 73% stickier, courtesy of Vulpes Abnocto


Your..."contribution" to the mix shall not go unnoticed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2012)

It always takes a group of people with a mutual understanding to fully enjoy Bukkake, and this thread puts this beautiful social interaction on the display.

That was beautiful, guys. Beautiful. I need a tissue, my hands are wet from all the interacting, I'm getting all emotional here...


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I need a tissue


I think we _*all*_ do


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2012)

I do want to point out that we're missing an important _centerpiece _- Bukkake is for people of all sexes and there seems to be a great majority of men in this thread.

We need to spread the word among female tempers - without them, the joy of Bukkake just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I do want to point out that we're missing an important _centerpiece _- Bukkake is far people of all sexes and there seems to be a great majority of men in this thread.
> 
> We need to spread the word among female tempers - without them, the joy of Bukkake just wouldn't be the same.


I concur.  The hot, salty splash of bukkake soup should be enjoyed by all.  After all, someone went to the trouble to make it--it shouldn't go to waste.

Here's a rare shot of a bukkake master in the midst of..._tossing it_: 



Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Your..."contribution" to the mix shall not go unnoticed.



_Veni, Vidi, Veni Profundum._


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Look at this creeper, trying to hide behind a vase while he steals a shot of a young (clearly underage) girl enjoying bukkake:



Spoiler











*EDIT*
My bad, she's not underage.  You're _*never*_ too young to enjoy bukkake!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Look at this creeper, trying to hide behind a vase while he steals a shot of a young (clearly underage) girl enjoying bukkake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly a newbie though, she's blowing as if it was about to burn her.

The load is _supposed_ to be hot...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 24, 2012)

I came.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Clearly a newbie though, she's blowing as if it was about to burn her.
> 
> The load is _supposed_ to be hot...


But sometimes a girl needs to blow it to help things along...



Pinkie232 said:


> I came.


Sorry buddy, Vulpes came first:





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> _Veni, Vidi, Veni Profundum._


A full hour before you did, and he did it _all over the place_!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> But sometimes a girl needs to blow it to help things along...


You're right, it could be worse - she could've _handled _it wrongly.

Nothing worse in Bukkake then_ manhandling _the merchandise.

From what I'm seeing, she's got a mouthful of joy so I can't complain. She'll have to wipe those lips and cheeks when she's done though.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> A full hour before you did, and he did it _all over the place_!



That's one of the two truly original phrases I've come up with in 32 years. 
The other was Vulpes Abnocto. 

That pretty much uses up my seven seconds of original thought.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 24, 2012)

A girl is needed in this thread.



I love being served with bukkake. I don't mind when its hot... broth, gets all over my face. It means I'm enjoying it.




That's the best part of enjoying hot, delicious... _noodles_


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 24, 2012)

I have heard from a very reliable source that in Nagasaki, they like bukkake.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhbwpb-pYPQ[/youtube]


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> This thread should be stickier.


Speaking of "sticky threads," this baby has some sticky threads on her face.



Spoiler: Bukkake'd on the face D:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

D: 

That's So Wrong!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Feb 24, 2012)

.... weirdest thread ever.

*walks out*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 24, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > I came.
> ...


That may be, but bukkake is always better when there are multiple people...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 25, 2012)

â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂â̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂ ̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂̂


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 29, 2012)

ಥ‿ಥ
mmmm bukkake...


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> ಥ‿ಥ
> mmmm bukkake...


You're *DISGUSTING*! D:

Oh wait...you mean _*that*_ bukkake


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 29, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > ಥ‿ಥ
> ...


I love the way it slides down my throat


----------



## miruki (Mar 3, 2012)

Yay, Bukkake!


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 3, 2012)

I hate when it gets on your clothes and wont come out.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> I love the way it slides down my throat


Don't forget to chew or you'll choke.



miruki said:


> Yay, Bukkake!


Yay, another girl who likes bukkake!

It seems there are more guys who like bukkake than girls.

But girls _*really*_ enjoy it!  Even in Korea!




Maverick Lunar X said:


> I hate when it gets on your clothes and wont come out.


You have stains on your clothes?  Wow, you must be really messy with bukkake


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 4, 2012)

this certainly had me fooled....


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

This topic makes me feel weird inside.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> This topic makes me feel weird inside.


It should with all those...noodles squirming around your insides


----------



## mameks (Mar 18, 2012)

Yesssssssssss


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2012)

Does this have anything to do with catboys?


----------



## mameks (Mar 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Does this have anything to do with catboys?







?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2012)

shlong said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Does this have anything to do with catboys?
> ...


Close enough!


----------



## zactar (Mar 25, 2012)

you fooled me bro


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Damn, that name got me fooled. >.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (May 12, 2012)

Haven't had Bukkake in a looong time. I need to go out with some buddies so we can enjoy it....together


----------



## Densetsu (May 12, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Haven't had Bukkake in a looong time. I need to go out with some buddies so we can enjoy it....together


Awesome, take some pics of bukkake while you're with your friends and post them here!  



Spoiler: This girl is quite messy with bukkake.











*EDIT*
Ok, I've seen girls who are messy with bukkake but this is just disgusting!


Spoiler



[title:]


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 12, 2012)

Well old man, some girls like being covered in bukkake.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2013)

http://iwantmoar.com/4349

WHY NO STICKY??


----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2013)

shlong said:


> Spoiler


 
Marmadukkake?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 10, 2013)

Mmmmm-BUKKAKE?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 11, 2013)

More innuendo in the 1st post than I've seen in a while


----------



## Litagano Motscoud (Jan 11, 2013)

How did bukkake come to stand for...ahem..."man milk"...when it's just noodles?


----------



## Sop (Jan 12, 2013)

Litagano Motscoud said:


> How did bukkake come to stand for...ahem..."man milk"...when it's just noodles?


打つ掛け
That's the Japanese spelling of the word.



> 打：This kanji means to “hit,” “pound,” or “strike” something.
> 掛：This kanji means to “pour” something (at least, that’s the best meaning of this kanji for this particular word).​


​You can see where the other meaning comes from now after reading this.​


----------



## Man18 (Jan 14, 2013)

seems like a thread I should help with


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh no, she got it in her eye! D:
Noooo, it squirted all over the other girl's lap and down her chin!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2013)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Oh no, she got it in her eye! D:
> Noooo, it squirted all over the other girl's lap and down her chin!


A tragedyD:


----------

